# InNet/SCS SI-50014 driver



## Wingdom (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a Compaq DeskPro EN p733, running Windows 2000. The network connector was working fine until I reinstalled Win2k. Now it is not recognizing the NIC. 
I have been looking for a InNet/SCS SI-50014 driver but cannot obtain one. There's one on HP's site but it did not work. 

Any ideas how I can get Windows 2000 to recognise the network connector or is there anywhere else I can find a driver?


----------



## DebbieP (Sep 25, 2008)

I would like to know if you ever found the driver for this Ethernet controller. I need it myself. Thanks.


----------



## Liogreen (Jan 3, 2009)

Try this link. 

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=96266&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=181#11395


----------

